# Quick advice needed; Hackberry dry time?



## Woody Stover (Apr 22, 2013)

Coming back from working on a Red Oak score, I saw some tree guys cutting down a couple. I'm going back to get some Silver Maple, which I know dries quickly, as soon as I unload the trailer. They were taking a lot of the Silver back to the shop to make mulch, but they let me have some. They are also cutting a Hackberry. Anyone know if that would dry as quickly as soft Maple? If so, I'll get some of that too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Beagler (Apr 22, 2013)

Give it a year & you'll be fine.  It's good wood.  Takes a little longer to dry than silver maple.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! I had a pretty full trailer with just the Silver, passed on the Hack. I've got quite a bit of dead Ash to get, and figured for about the same drying time as the Hack I'll get a little more BTU. There's quite a bit of Hack here, so I'll get to try it at some point.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 23, 2013)

You'll like hackberry. Good heat and good long burn times. For wood that burns as well as it does it will rot fairly quickly if left on the ground.


----------



## lukem (Apr 23, 2013)

Hackberry is just about like elm in all regards (drying, splitting, burning).


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralphie Boy said:


> For wood that burns as well as it does it will rot fairly quickly if left on the ground.


OK, I'll keep that in mind.
I know someone burned a bunch of Hack this winter...was that you, Ralphie?


lukem said:


> Hackberry is just about like elm in all regards (drying, splitting, burning).


Seems I've heard some folks say two years on Elm?


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 23, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> I know someone burned a bunch of Hack this winter...was that you, Ralphie?


 
Yep, burned about 3/4 cord this year. I've about a cord for next year. Real common around these parts, however the last burnable one on my property is split and stacked for next year...or maybe the year after. Ash is still most common for me.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralphie Boy said:


> Ash is still most common for me.


It's one of the most common here, too. I'm dreading the arrival of that nasty borer; It's going to change the woods, for sure.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 23, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> I'm dreading the arrival of that nasty borer


 
That bug is exactly why I have so much ash to burn.


----------



## Wingman (Apr 24, 2013)

I had both silver and hackberry seasoned a year and a half and really like the hackberry.  I would love to get some more.


----------

